# Airport Transfer for 6 people



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

I am planning to bring my wife and children over in OCtober for 2 weeks

Are there bigger Taxis in Abu dhabi that have 6 Seats? and ae rea ble to have 2-3 suitcases.. 

Most of the taxis i have seen are Toyota Corollas.


----------



## 60guy (Mar 19, 2012)

stevieb143 said:


> I am planning to bring my wife and children over in OCtober for 2 weeks
> 
> Are there bigger Taxis in Abu dhabi that have 6 Seats? and ae rea ble to have 2-3 suitcases..
> 
> Most of the taxis i have seen are Toyota Corollas.


I have seen several taxi vans that would be able to accommodate your needs. If you get the main dispatch number from one of the drivers, you should be able to call them and request a van to pick you up and drop you off. Hope this helps.


----------



## stevieb143 (Sep 3, 2012)

60guy said:


> I have seen several taxi vans that would be able to accommodate your needs. If you get the main dispatch number from one of the drivers, you should be able to call them and request a van to pick you up and drop you off. Hope this helps.


Thank you


----------

